# kona jake or boardman cx?



## mikes bikes (30 Sep 2013)

Hi all. First post on this forum.
Always been a mtb rider but when my cycle to work voucher drops through the letterbox I'm gonna get a cx. Its a halfords only voucher so the obvious choice is the boardman and the new range is about to drop but I'm also thinking of the 2014 kona jake. Looks lush in orange. 
So jake looks great but is heavier and no chicken levers whereas the boardman doesnt look as good but is better specced.
I think its important to love or at least like a bike otherwise it wont get ridden but is it worth putting up with the extra heft of the jake.
Opinions please particularly from jake owners.


----------

